# Colorado beeks winter meeting



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Anyone going to the Colorado Beeks Assoc. winter meeting in Longmont? Sure Cobey, Randy Oliver, and the folks from Zia Queenbees are speaking. Should be cool.


----------



## Mamere (Mar 29, 2007)

*Colorado Beekeepers Meetings*

Hey there,
Are there meetings held regularly in CO? If so, when is the next one?
Thanks!


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Google up the Northern Colorado Beekeepers Association; they meet more frequently than the Boulder County Beekeepers Assoc. does. But BCBA meets on Weds March 5th at 7:00 in the Niwot Grange.


----------



## grizz (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey, first time beekeeper here, East of Aurora, 10 miles south go "downtown" Bennett.

My bees arrive 23 April so any meetings are of BIG interest to me. In fact, if any local beekeepers want to school me on my first hive I'd welcome it.

Eric


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Mamere said:


> Hey there,
> Are there meetings held regularly in CO? If so, when is the next one?
> Thanks!


http://www.coloradobeekeepers.org/links.htm


----------

